# Samba 3.0.26 upgrade: home directories not working anymore

## Nahor

Hey,

I updated samba on my server from samba-3.0.24-r3 to samba-3.0.26a-r2 and now, I can't access my home directory from a Windows machine using "\\<hostname>\<username>". I can still access it using "\\<ip>\<username>" or "\\<hostname>\homes", but not "\\<hostname>\<username>". It says:

```
\\<hostname>\<username> refers to a location that is unavailable. It could be on a hard drive on this computer, or on a network. Check to make sure that the disk is properly inserted, or that you are connected to the Internet or your network, and then try again. If it still cannot be located, the information might have been moved to a different location.
```

I don't see any thing out of the ordinary in Samba's log.

Has anyone seen this before? Any idea how to fix it?

----------

## ipic

 *Nahor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> \\<hostname>\<username> refers to a location that is unavailable. It could be on a hard drive on this computer, or on a network. Check to make sure that the disk is properly inserted, or that you are connected to the Internet or your network, and then try again. If it still cannot be located, the information might have been moved to a different location.
> ```
> ...

 

I saw a similar problem - some saved shortcuts worked, others didn't.

My solution was to reboot the Windows machine - all shares worked after that.

Regards

Ian

----------

## darkphader

Probably due to this from the release notes archive:

 *Quote:*   

> Changes to MS-DFS Root Share Behavior
> 
> =====================================
> 
> Please be aware that the initial value for the "msdfs root" share 
> ...

 

Not really a good idea to blindly upgrade such a package. RTFM!

----------

## Zaister

I have similar problem: I have Samba shares on my fileserver that I can no longer access from a Linux client after both machines have been updated to Samba 3.0.27. Accessing the server from a Windows client worked after rebooting the client, but rebooting the Linux client did not help. Trying to mount a share results in this error:

```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //mercutio/music,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so
```

Checking out dmesg brings up this message:

```
CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22
```

Any ideas?

----------

## darkphader

The ebuild notes inform to emerge net-fs/mount-cifs if desired, as Gentoo has split that support from the main Samba install in order to simplify for those that just want the helper without the full Samba package.

----------

## Zaister

 *darkphader wrote:*   

> The ebuild notes inform to emerge net-fs/mount-cifs if desired, as Gentoo has split that support from the main Samba install in order to simplify for those that just want the helper without the full Samba package.

 

Thank you, that worked.

----------

## Nahor

Indeed, just rebooting the client fixed it. Thanks

----------

## JackxSt007

 *darkphader wrote:*   

> The ebuild notes inform to emerge net-fs/mount-cifs if desired, as Gentoo has split that support from the main Samba install in order to simplify for those that just want the helper without the full Samba package.

 That is nice, but i got some problem with the names.. when i try to use

```
mount -t cifs //workgroup/dir /mnt/smb
```

it is not working. Solution is to use the ip and not the name.

```
mount -t cifs //192.168.5.23/dir /mnt/smb
```

I have only installed net-fs/mount-cifs and not samba. If samba is installed it works, of course.

----------

## darkphader

 *JackxSt007 wrote:*   

> when i try to use
> 
> ```
> mount -t cifs //workgroup/dir /mnt/smb
> ```
> ...

 

If Samba is just installed? Or actually running?

You may not have any NetBIOS (or otherwise) name resolution.

----------

## JackxSt007

 *darkphader wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If Samba is just installed? Or actually running?
> 
> You may not have any NetBIOS (or otherwise) name resolution.

 

If samba is installed, (not running) it works. But without the package samba, I can only use the ip. Maybe it will be changed in later versions of mount-cifs.

----------

## darkphader

 *JackxSt007 wrote:*   

> If samba is installed, (not running) it works. But without the package samba, I can only use the ip. Maybe it will be changed in later versions of mount-cifs.

 

Hmm...that's very odd. If mount.cifs is installed the rest of the Samba package should have nothing to add.

If you're mounting as a user make sure that mount.cifs is suid.

----------

## whig

Like this bug details I downgraded to fix a problem in 3.0.27.

----------

## tam

 *darkphader wrote:*   

> The ebuild notes inform to emerge net-fs/mount-cifs if desired, as Gentoo has split that support from the main Samba install in order to simplify for those that just want the helper without the full Samba package.

 

Thanks for your help   :Wink: 

----------

